# Show me your ADA Mini M!



## assasin6547 (Feb 6, 2013)

I wish.


----------



## TheGuy (Jan 6, 2013)

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

did you change the plants? ^


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

Heres mine a year or two ago


----------



## TheGuy (Jan 6, 2013)

Dude.... a huge ass seiryu stone in the middle of that would have been so sexy

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

Thats in the works right now.


----------



## TheGuy (Jan 6, 2013)

Couesfanatic said:


> Thats in the works right now.


Sweet

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ad3hybrid (Dec 11, 2011)

Err.. do I have to put the most recent photo? Currently my tank is a bit, untidy..

Anyway, ADA Mini M FTW!!:biggrin:


----------



## CPDzeke (Jan 4, 2013)

ad3hybrid said:


> Err.. do I have to put the most recent photo? Currently my tank is a bit, untidy..
> 
> Anyway, ADA Mini M FTW!!:biggrin:


2 things: awesome tank!!!!!!!!!
And yeah, mini m ftw!

Most recent if possible, but whatever is prettiest.


----------



## aspensandoaks (Mar 10, 2011)

ad3hybrid said:


> Err.. do I have to put the most recent photo? Currently my tank is a bit, untidy..
> 
> Anyway, ADA Mini M FTW!!:biggrin:


sweet tank, what are the rocks in this?


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

Wow nice scape CPDzeke!

Here's mine:


----------



## ad3hybrid (Dec 11, 2011)

aspensandoaks said:


> sweet tank, what are the rocks in this?


They are Sado-Akadama.


----------



## CPDzeke (Jan 4, 2013)

Update! GLA 36-Ls are now allowed!

Brian, you broke the former rules!


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

Haha... I tried to sneak that by for a little fun and defiance! You're good! I got caught


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

BTW, I'll be getting my first ADA tank with my GF soon... 60F in the works


----------



## CPDzeke (Jan 4, 2013)

Been a while... Who else?


----------



## melanotaenia (Mar 26, 2013)

Got one in DSM right now, will post some pics in a couple of weeks when flooded; I had to wait a while before I was able to get my hands on one of these (they seem to be harder to find these days)


----------

